# tularemia



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

Has anyone been rabbit hunting in colorado? if so have you noticed if they are still diseased? it's a disease called tularemia. but they say the first freeze the disease is gone. so just seeing has tested the rabbits yet? :sniper:


----------

